# Trovoada Cabo Espichel 20 de Agosto 2011



## ajrebelo (20 Ago 2011 às 12:03)

Boas

Ontem por volta das 11.30h desloquei-me até ao Cabo para ver se tinha sorte com as células que se formavam a Sul, ao chegar lá, a temperatura estava nos 26º com vento de Nordeste fraco a moderado, de repente, o vento começa a soprar do mesmo quadrante com mais intensidade, o que me fazia pensar que já tinha vivido aquele cenário e que possivelmente era o que as células precisavam para se desenvolverem. Por volta das 00.30h vi o primeiro clarão a SO do cabo mas bem distante, preparei a maquina mas, reparei que aquela distancia era impossível tirar alguma foto mesmo com o Iso no máximo e com 30s de exposição, entretanto essa célula morreu. 

Durante a noite quando o vento ficava mais forte de Nordeste nascia sempre células a SO e a Oeste do cabo, fiquei lá até ás 4.30h da manhã vi muitos raios mas nunca ouvi o trovão de nenhuma descarga. 

O Miguel foi o meu Satélite, radar e companhia desde Setubal.

Vou agora colocar as fotos desculpem a qualidade mas sem tripé com iso alto e elas sempre a mais de 50km foi o que consegui, mas como diz a  minha mãe pratica que te tornas mestre 
































Abraços


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 12:06)

Excelentes fotos Rebelo, valeu a pena


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2011 às 12:13)

Boas fotos mano!! eu a ver o desenvolvimento delas desde a sua nascença e tu a tirares fotos aos raios de célula foi giro  pode ser que se repita na próxima noite espero é que mais perto


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 12:20)

Brutais


----------



## Fi (20 Ago 2011 às 13:11)

Lindíssimas!!!


----------



## adiabático (20 Ago 2011 às 13:50)

Valeu a pena! Belas fotos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Ago 2011 às 22:07)

Brutais!!!

Que se pode dizer... mais uma vez Parabens pelas fotos muito bem conseguidas!!


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2011 às 00:39)

Boas fotos, como sempre


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2011 às 14:07)

Gosto especialmente da primeira, boas fotos


----------



## ACalado (21 Ago 2011 às 20:28)

Brutais amigo rebelo  Na sexta também assisti a primeira trovoada a beira-mar depois coloco o vídeo


----------



## Veterano (21 Ago 2011 às 22:56)

Grandes fotos, Rebelo, parabéns.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Ago 2011 às 00:33)

Bem apanhados Gosto muito da primeira e da última. A última parece uma "panoramica vertical" Congrats


----------



## Teles (22 Ago 2011 às 09:44)

Boas fotos como sempre , obrigado pela partilha


----------



## actioman (24 Ago 2011 às 00:57)

Isto é material da primeira liga de meteorologia! 

A Canon a bulir marca a diferença! Grande registo e com uma qualidade ao nível deste nosso MeteoPT! 

Parabéns pela fenómeno e obrigado, não só pela partilha, mas também pelo sacrifício de te deslocares e estares em pleno ambiente campestre, durante uma boa parte da madrugada, lembrando-te de todos nós que não pudemos ver tão bonito fenómeno visual (um verdadeiro exemplo para muitos de nós)! 

Caros colegas há que não esquecer, que sem esforço e entrega, é mais dificil obterem-se registos desta qualidade! 


Abraço!


----------

